
The Forgotten Lens - Tomte
http://www.vothphoto.com/spotlight/articles/forgotten_lens/forgotten-lens.htm
======
basicplus2
Not sure why they are pushing the 50mm lens.. The 47mm lens is the closest
match to typical human field of view and therefore a better choice.

